# Walking Dead - "Nebraska" 2/12/12



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No thread yet?

Except for Rick's wife doing something beyond stupid/annoying I thought it was a great ep.

Hershall finally snapping and realizing what is going on.

And Rick killing those 2 guys who were about to hold them hostage to take them to the farm. That would have been ugly!

I love the island idea, I'd hightail it to Nantucket!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> And Rick killing those 2 guys who were about to hold them hostage to take them to the farm. That would have been ugly!


When did Rick turn into Raylan? At least the shootings were Justified...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So glad to have this back on!

Yes, I like the island idea. There are several places that could work along the coast.

It was great how quick Rick disposed of the two new guys. They had him at a disadvantage when they headed to opposite sides of the room with him in the middle. The one behind the bar was from Terriers and True Blood, so I was expecting him to stick around.

Here is an interview with writer Robert Kirkman about this episode and the upcoming season:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/12/w...usiello+Files)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Any spoilers about the season? I'd like to read this ep's part, but don't want to spoil the rest.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Any spoilers about the season? I'd like to read this ep's part, but don't want to spoil the rest.


Nothing specific about the season.

All the questions are bolded and Kirkman's answers follow each question. You should be able to decide from the question, whether to read the answer.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Except for Rick's wife doing something beyond stupid/annoying I thought it was a great ep.


Ugh, that was just eyerollingly stupid. She is really starting to get on my last nerve, I'm starting to root for her zombification.



> And Rick killing those 2 guys who were about to hold them hostage to take them to the farm. That would have been ugly!


I really woulda liked it if Glen (that's the young kids name, right?) had stepped up and actually covered Rick's back. It was pretty clear where that conversation was going, and the second Rick dropped the first guy, Glen shoulda dropped the second.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was sorry to see those two baddies go.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

We have finally, for the first time in this series, seen the true badass, comic book version of Rick Grimes. That scene in the bar put a smile on my face.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That bar scene was excellent. You just knew how it was going to end up but the writers kept the uncomfortablness (is that even a word?) going forever!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Ugh, that was just eyerollingly stupid. She is really starting to get on my last nerve, I'm starting to root for her zombification.
> 
> I really woulda liked it if Glen (that's the young kids name, right?) had stepped up and actually covered Rick's back. It was pretty clear where that conversation was going, and the second Rick dropped the first guy, Glen shoulda dropped the second.


The writing for the two guys was a bit over the top. They made it too obvious what they wanted. They should have just handed out business cards that said "We are here to steal your stuff and rape your women."

I would have preferred if the bad guys weren't such idiots.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay that whole thing with Rick's wife - she was IDIOTIC! 

I actually rewatched one scene because I couldn't believe it. Why was she so hyper to get to Rick? They had just talked about him going and it's not like he didn't know what she was going to tell him when she got there. He knew it already!! It was all a set up for her getting in the accident. 

I hope she is dead. 

Other than that, I enjoyed the show. I will say, Rick and Glen, and even Herschel off the farm are a lot more interesting than the stuff at the farm. I loved Rick just taking those guys out! Awesome! 

Shane washing the woman's hands was nice. He is a man with a heart.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Shane washing the woman's hands was nice. He is a man with a heart.


Yea, but now he will go off and rescue Lori and we will have to listen to him go on and on about how he was there for her and not Rick. Stuff a sock in his mouth, I'm tired of listening to him.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The worst part was she didn't even know where she was going!!!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I hope she is dead.


Same here. I wouldn't miss her one bit.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

At least this will be the catalyst for the losing the baby story.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Rick's wife actress seems to have the "MOST ANNOYING CHARACTER" premise down. First in Prison Break now in this. I agree I want her GONE!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> At least this will be the catalyst for the losing the baby story.


good call


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> We have finally, for the first time in this series, seen the true badass, comic book version of Rick Grimes. That scene in the bar put a smile on my face.


Me too! Finally Rick steps up and takes care of business and does what needs to be done. I was so tired of the stupid Rick trying to live like it isn't a post-apocalyptic world. Yes you try to keep your humanity but it is kill or be killed out there. I wanted to cheer when he took out the baddies.

I really hope the car accident makes Laurie lose the baby. I cannot take an ongoing baby story. Also, Laurie is the worst.

I couldn't believe her complaining to Rick that Carl's heart is going cold because he would have shot Sophia. Um, she was a zombie! And, it would almost be an act of compassion, something that was hard to do but he would be able to do it because it was right. To me that's something to be proud of, not worried about.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Really enjoy the epiosde and pretty much agree with what everyone said.

Rick dong what needed to be done = :up:
Rick's Wife = :down: for sheer idiocy.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

markz said:


> It was great how quick Rick disposed of the two new guys. They had him at a disadvantage when they headed to opposite sides of the room with him in the middle. The one behind the bar was from Terriers and True Blood, so I was expecting him to stick around.


They mentioned this on Talking Dead. The intent was to cast someone recognizable as the (possible) villain in the bar so we (the viewers) would think the character would be around for a while. That way we'd be more surprised with Rick's action.

Rick positioned himself so that he could see both men since he could see the one sitting behind him in the mirror behind the bar. :up:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

CraigK said:


> They mentioned this on Talking Dead. The intent was to cast someone recognizable as the (possible) villain in the bar so we (the viewers) would think the character would be around for a while. That way we'd be more surprised with Rick's action.
> 
> Rick positioned himself so that he could see both men since he could see the one sitting behind him in the mirror behind the bar. :up:


That's smart of them to cast the guy from True Blood. I definitely didn't expect him to be killed so quickly.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Good ep. Maybe things will move a little faster now that Sophia is dead. Those last 10 minutes or so in the bar were absolutely riveting.

But, ye gods, is Lori stupid. First she gets all over Rick for going into town _with a partner_ because of safety concerns, and then she decides to go after them, by herself, without telling anyone where she's going, or even that she is going to begin with?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved that they just introduced a new threat to our survivors.....OTHER survivors! Brilliant!


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Now with this accident, will Rick be PO'd at Lori or at Daryl? Daryl seemed to have second thoughts when she walked away from him. Oh well...too late now.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zevida said:


> Me too! Finally Rick steps up and takes care of business and does what needs to be done. I was so tired of the stupid Rick trying to live like it isn't a post-apocalyptic world. Yes you try to keep your humanity but it is kill or be killed out there. I wanted to cheer when he took out the baddies.


I think one of the things that hasn't been touched on yet was his post-death single shot to the head. He paused after doing so realizing that he didn't kill a walker, but it was just second nature to put a round in the head. Pops didn't seem like he was too upset about it either. I wish the kid would have stepped up and had Rick's back, but I guess we can't have everything.

It was said before, those last several minutes in the bar were fantastic and filled with tension. A cat-and-mouse game where both knew what the other was going to do and what the inevitable outcome would be in the end.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think one of the things that hasn't been touched on yet was his post-death single shot to the head. He paused after doing so realizing that he didn't kill a walker, but it was just second nature to put a round in the head.


I'll have to go back and rewatch - I thought he did it because his first shot didn't kill the man.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Maui said:


> Rick dong what needed to be done = :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> At least this will be the catalyst for the losing the baby story.





NJ_HB said:


> Now with this accident, will Rick be PO'd at Lori or at Daryl? Daryl seemed to have second thoughts when she walked away from him. Oh well...too late now.


I was wondering this too. Like if something bad is wrong with Lori, then will she blame it on those that didn't help her - like Daryl. I can't remember if she asked anyone else.

And if she hit a zombie, did she 'kill' it. Or is it going to try to crawl up and eat her in the car?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> But, ye gods, is Lori stupid.


I loved when the guy called her Olive Oil.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I really woulda liked it if Glen (that's the young kids name, right?) had stepped up and actually covered Rick's back. It was pretty clear where that conversation was going, and the second Rick dropped the first guy, Glen shoulda dropped the second.


That would have ruined the scene, IMO. Rick was the only one in that bar who was trained to react that quickly and who had the balls to do what he did. If Glenn would have been able to read what Rick was doing and have his gun ready to take out the fat guy, then it would have diminished the importance of Rick's actions.

It will be interesting to see what Hershel's response to this will be. Will he be more accepting of Rick because Rick protected the farm from potential infiltrators, or will he be more insistent that Rick and Co. leave because they're hardened and willing to kill people at the drop of a hat?

Also, didn't the two bad guys mention that they had others waiting for them? It will be interesting to see if there is now a conflict between our group and these other survivors.

Finally, do we trust that Fort Benning is actually overrun? If so, I wonder where the gang will head to next?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When did Rick turn into Raylan? At least the shootings were Justified...


Maybe once the survivors leave the farm they'll wander through Harlan County. Rick and Raylan can compare notes. That would make a great crossover episode.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

CraigK said:


> Maybe once the survivors leave the farm they'll wander through Harlan County. *Rick and Raylan can compare notes.* That would make a great crossover episode.


So can Boyd and Shane!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Lori = Stupid.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think one of the things that hasn't been touched on yet was his post-death single shot to the head. He paused after doing so realizing that he didn't kill a walker, but it was just second nature to put a round in the head.


I thought he did it so the guy wouldnt turn into a walker


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I loved when the guy called her Olive Oil.


:up: Lori really is Olive Oil. 2 guys fighting to get her attention. I remember in some pop eye episodes Brutus and Pop Eye were even buddies, up until Olive Oil got their attention.



tgrim1 said:


> I thought he did it so the guy wouldnt turn into a walker


That's the popular theory, that the CDC guy told them that they were all infected already. Rick putting an extra bullet in the guy's head enforces the theory, but doesn't confirm it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, didn't the two bad guys mention that they had others waiting for them? It will be interesting to see if there is now a conflict between our group and these other survivors.
> 
> Finally, do we trust that Fort Benning is actually overrun? If so, I wonder where the gang will head to next?


Yes. The had guys did mention that they are not alone. I assume someone is going to be upset at Rick once they find out.

I would guess that Fort Benning probably is overrun. Why would the bad guys want to take over a farm if they could stay at a military base? That is clearly a better option for them. Rick doesn't really want to stay on the farm. He only wants to stay there because Lori is pregnant. Hopefully, the car crash took care of that......... BTW, did I mention I hate Lori/Olive Oil.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

tgrim1 said:


> I thought he did it so the guy wouldnt turn into a walker


So did I.

I have a theory that the CDC guy, I think his name was Jenner, told Rick that everyone is already infected or whatever it is that causes the Zombies. Up until now, only the bitten have become walkers. I think we are going to find out that being bitten just kills you. Everyone will become a walker regardless of how you die.

I think this is why Rick shot the guy in the head. I also think that the woman back at the house, I forget her name, is going to die and come back as a walker, even though she wasn't bitten, and then Rick will reveal to everyone, and the viewers, what Jenner told him.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

betts4 said:


> And if she hit a zombie, did she 'kill' it. Or is it going to try to crawl up and eat her in the car?


Please, please, please have next weeks episode start with a zombie munching on her baby while another chews on her brain. We need to be done with her character.

This episode was better than any episode last season (or the first half of this season, whatever the last 6 episodes were).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

fmowry said:


> ...while another chews on her brain....


But would that have any effect on her?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree. Lori has become excruciatingly annoying. Then again, most of the regular cast has annoyed me at some point. Currently, Shane annoys me to no end. The tough guy ******* act needs to go away. If Lori survives, which I have a feeling she will, we're going to be faced with some kind of eventual showdown between Rick and Shane over who the baby daddy. If we get lucky, maybe they'll run across Springer on their way to the army base and he can solve the delimma for them. In any event, I have a feeling that Rick, Shane and Lori all survive so the baby drama will eventually play out.

As long as nothing happens to Maggie. My crush on her surpasses even the chick from Alcatraz.

At this point though, they need to get moving. They've been on this farm way too long. I read somewhere that they were faced with budget cutbacks from AMC, so perhaps that's why they've been milking the farm for all it's worth. What I envision happening is somehow, someway, the farm (house) gets overrun with walkers, and they have to end up burning it down. Herschel bites the big one in that ep. Maggie, of course, survives.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But would that have any effect on her?


Might make for a dumber walker!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

fmowry said:


> ... please have next weeks episode start with a zombie munching on her baby...


You've gone a bit too far....:down:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> No thread yet?
> 
> Except for Rick's wife doing something beyond stupid/annoying I thought it was a great ep.
> 
> ...


An island didn't work out well in Dawn of the Dead (2004 version). That remains my #1 favorite zombie movie/tv show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> An island didn't work out well in Dawn of the Dead (2004 version). That remains my #1 favorite zombie movie/tv show.


I've seen so many zombie movies, trying to remember. Or was that the one where the zombies walked under water to get to them?

On another note, in any zombie movie/show it would be interesting if they talk about the rest of the world. If it started in North America, how if at all possible would it spread to the rest of the world. Would Australia be the safest place? Hawaii?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked this episode a fair amount but the car crash seems to be really weak writing to manufacture another crisis. I felt manipulated. Nothing relating to that made any sense.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Does Rick & the gang find Lori or will Tony & Dave's friends be the ones to find her first. I can't imagine it going over well when Rick tells them he had to kill their buddies, but he wants his wife back.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Does Rick & the gang find Lori or will Tony & Dave's friends be the ones to find her first. I can't imagine it going over well when Rick tells them he had to kill their buddies, but he wants his wife back.


Shoot first, ask questions later. Way later.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't even remember a car crash.

Must have been a little too free with the FFWD button at some point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> On another note, in any zombie movie/show it would be interesting if they talk about the rest of the world. If it started in North America, how if at all possible would it spread to the rest of the world. Would Australia be the safest place? Hawaii?


As long as the victim survives for more than a very few hours before turning, in this tightly-interwoven world of fast international travel, it could spread hopelessly far very quickly.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I've seen so many zombie movies, trying to remember. Or was that the one where the zombies walked under water to get to them?


I believe that was 'Land of the Dead' (2005)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0418819/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

zordude said:


> I don't even remember a car crash.
> 
> Must have been a little too free with the FFWD button at some point.


Seriously? It was a major late-in-the-episode event...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> You've gone a bit too far....:down:


Sorry. Dead baby.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I've seen so many zombie movies, trying to remember. Or was that the one where the zombies walked under water to get to them?
> 
> On another note, in any zombie movie/show it would be interesting if they talk about the rest of the world. If it started in North America, how if at all possible would it spread to the rest of the world. Would Australia be the safest place? Hawaii?


Aren't you going to read _World War Z_ soon? If so, all your questions will be answered about how the zombie virus spreads, why it crosses continents and why ships and islands are not safe havens. It is very informative. :up:



zordude said:


> I don't even remember a car crash.
> 
> Must have been a little too free with the FFWD button at some point.


Seriously? LOL. It was a pretty spectacular crash and the scene was a couple minutes long because it had to show her being such a moron she has no idea where she is going and she keeps checking the map, which is why she doesn't see the walker and hits him.

Speaking of which, I agree with whoever said that made no sense at all. Laurie was up in arms about Rick going out and leaving his son behind and then she risks both his parents to save a girl she barely knows? Why can Hollywood not write complex women in dramatic action situations other than to make them stupid idiots?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As long as the victim survives for more than a very few hours before turning, in this tightly-interwoven world of fast international travel, it could spread hopelessly far very quickly.


This.

I was going to answer "by planes or boats". How long is a flight to Hawaii or England? or somewhere like Japan to Hawaii?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Please, please, please have next weeks episode start with a zombie munching on her baby while another chews on her brain. We need to be done with her character.


I LOLed!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Woudln't the government be able to create a robocop like suit that would be able to withstand biting from walkers. Then send out a few dozen of those robocop suited people to bash down all the walkers? Seems like an easy solution.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Aren't you going to read _World War Z_ soon? If so, all your questions will be answered about how the zombie virus spreads, why it crosses continents and why ships and islands are not safe havens. It is very informative. :up:


Yup, reading next.



betts4 said:


> This.
> 
> I was going to answer "by planes or boats". How long is a flight to Hawaii or England? or somewhere like Japan to Hawaii?


Go to Tahiti or some place REALLY isolated


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't believe that they have the only viable farm in those parts. There should be all kinds of abandoned farms and other properties just sitting there waiting to be moved into. Even if there are walkers there, kill those suckers off and then move in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't believe that they have the only viable farm in those parts. There should be all kinds of abandoned farms and other properties just sitting there waiting to be moved into. Even if there are walkers there, kill those suckers off and then move in.


Exactly. All of rural America should be covered with farms like Hershel's that would be perfect places to hole up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Note to would-be hooligans: Don't talk to your victim. Get them under gunpoint and then talk.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. All of rural America should be covered with farms like Hershel's that would be perfect places to hole up.


They didn't want the farm so much as the supplies, the guns, the water and the ladies. Not likely to find much of that at an abandoned farm.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> They didn't want the farm so much as the supplies, the guns, the water and the ladies. Not likely to find much of that at an abandoned farm.


But other than the ladies, all the rest of that stuff should be readily available at any number of abandoned farms.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree with whoever here questioned the accuracy of the information regarding Fort Bragg, or any info that was given by the bad guys. Remember, they didn't bring up Fort Bragg, Rick and friends did.

that being said, at this point if I was Rick I would do everything I could to stay on that farm. That really is the safest place to be right now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> But other than the ladies, all the rest of that stuff should be readily available at any number of abandoned farms.


Probably easier (and safer) to just steal it rather than risk going farm to farm.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't believe that they have the only viable farm in those parts. There should be all kinds of abandoned farms and other properties just sitting there waiting to be moved into. Even if there are walkers there, kill those suckers off and then move in.


I have wondered about this from the start.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Zevida said:


> They didn't want the farm so much as the supplies, the guns, the water and the ladies. Not likely to find much of that at an abandoned farm.


Maybe not, but there may be more out there than you think. An abandoned farm may mean that they people are dead/walkers, but the supplies or farm stuff is still there. And they have a traffic jam of supplies (water, tents, and such) that they could pull from. They could take over another farm near Herschel maybe and stock it up.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I agree with whoever here questioned the accuracy of the information regarding Fort Bragg, or any info that was given by the bad guys. Remember, they didn't bring up Fort Bragg, Rick and friends did.


I agree, watch that scene again when Rick mentions Fort Benning. Dave's eyes shift away and his expression changes from when he was talking about DC and the other areas they said they'd encountered. There's no doubt, he's lying about Fort Benning.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Now that I'm caught up on the comics, it's more obvious to me that while they're straying far away from the actual plot of the printed series, they're still on target with the general theme of it: The things Rick & co must do to survive in this new world, and what it means for how they interact with anyone new they meet.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

jschuur said:


> Now that I'm caught up on the comics, it's more obvious to me that while they're straying far away from the actual plot of the printed series, they're still on target with the general theme of it: The things Rick & co must do to survive in this new world, and what it means for how they interact with anyone new they meet.


I'm not giving up on them carrying some of the comic storylines into the TV series. As a matter of fact, there's a good possibility that this show could become a failure in the eyes of the comic "fanboyz" if they don't introduce some vital characters from the comic series.

And I'm including myself as one of the "fanboyz".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Sorry...I meant Fort Benning.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Seriously? It was a major late-in-the-episode event...


I FFWD his stupid wife a lot, whilst saying "blah blah blah" aloud.

I did see the whole bar scene though


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Can anyone post a general comparison up to date of how the show has been different from the comic?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Can anyone post a general comparison up to date of how the show has been different from the comic?


I've been meaning to do a thread like that.

Hope this helps:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483169


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't believe that they have the only viable farm in those parts. There should be all kinds of abandoned farms and other properties just sitting there waiting to be moved into. Even if there are walkers there, kill those suckers off and then move in.





DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. All of rural America should be covered with farms like Hershel's that would be perfect places to hole up.





DevdogAZ said:


> But other than the ladies, all the rest of that stuff should be readily available at any number of abandoned farms.


Yeah, there's really no reason to steal/overrun Hershel's farm, when any old farm would likely work. Heck, I've long thought that even Rick's group should just take over the next farm down the road.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I agree with whoever here questioned the accuracy of the information regarding Fort Bragg, or any info that was given by the bad guys. Remember, they didn't bring up Fort Bragg, Rick and friends did.
> 
> that being said, at this point if I was Rick I would do everything I could to stay on that farm. That really is the safest place to be right now.





CharlieW said:


> I agree, watch that scene again when Rick mentions Fort Benning. Dave's eyes shift away and his expression changes from when he was talking about DC and the other areas they said they'd encountered. There's no doubt, he's lying about Fort Benning.


Not only that, but Dave never said he'd actually _been_ to Fort Benning, right? He just said that in their travels he had come across a soldier who told him that Fort Benning had been overrun. Sorry, I think I'd rather determine that for myself.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Zevida said:


> They didn't want the farm so much as the supplies, the guns, the water and the ladies.


Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

I don't understand why the bar scene had to escalate to a shootout. I can accept that the bad guys were looking for a place to stay/raid. I can also accept that they wanted THAT particular farm perhaps because it was already cleared of walkers (they wouldn't have know about the barn  ), is up-and-running, secure, and probably with supplies. But why risk a 2 vs 3 gun fight? Even if they'd won and killed everyone, they still wouldn't know where the farm is. Why not back off once it's clear no one was going to invite them for dinner, and try to follow them back to the farm? Perhaps they thought if they just killed the apparent leader (Rick) that the other two would be happy to invite them to come hang out at the farm (bring your friends)?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bkc56 said:


> I don't understand why the bar scene had to escalate to a shootout. I can accept that the bad guys were looking for a place to stay/raid. I can also accept that they wanted THAT particular farm perhaps because it was already cleared of walkers (they wouldn't have know about the barn  ), is up-and-running, secure, and probably with supplies. But why risk a 2 vs 3 gun fight? Even if they'd won and killed everyone, they still wouldn't know where the farm is. Why not back off once it's clear no one was going to invite them for dinner, and try to follow them back to the farm? Perhaps they thought if they just killed the apparent leader (Rick) that the other two would be happy to invite them to come hang out at the farm (bring your friends)?


They could have dragged that out the whole season like the hunt for the girl.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

For all we know, Rick could be the only people those guys have seen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bkc56 said:


> I don't understand why the bar scene had to escalate to a shootout.


I think Plan A was get Rick to lead them back to his lair, then kill Rick and steal his wimmin and stuff. Plan B was kill Rick, and go on looking for wimmin and stuff.

Getting killed by Rick was Plan C, but I don't think they thought it through that far. 

But seriously, I don't think they thought it through very far at all. They saw an opportunity to get wimmin and stuff, but if it didn't work out, that was OK. At least they got to kill some people. I doubt they'd ever met a real-life, stone-cold killer. They probably figured that's what they were, and that they could handle anything that happened. If they had a dying thought, it probably concerned the realization that their thinking in that regard was flawed.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the plan was either just take Rick hostage or kill Rick and then take the old man and the kid hostage. I don't think they expected Rick would be able to take out both of them (or either of them).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Plan A was get Rick to lead them back to his lair, then kill Rick and steal his wimmin and stuff. Plan B was kill Rick, and go on looking for wimmin and stuff.
> 
> Getting killed by Rick was Plan C, but I don't think they thought it through that far.
> 
> But seriously, I don't think they thought it through very far at all. They saw an opportunity to get wimmin and stuff, but if it didn't work out, that was OK. At least they got to kill some people. I doubt they'd ever met a real-life, stone-cold killer. They probably figured that's what they were, and that they could handle anything that happened. If they had a dying thought, it probably concerned the realization that their thinking in that regard was flawed.





Zevida said:


> I think the plan was either just take Rick hostage or kill Rick and then take the old man and the kid hostage. I don't think they expected Rick would be able to take out both of them (or either of them).


Something along those lines probably. I'm pretty sure they hoped to get Rick to trust them and then take him out at the first chance they got. Then, once they saw that his alert was up, they might have figured they could kill him and then force Hershel/Glenn to give up the location. And they may have even figured that even if they had to kill everyone there, it probably wouldn't be too hard to find the farm.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Would GPS still work? Is there anything that is in use on the ground, or is it strickly your hand held GPS connecting to the most likely still functioning sat.

Solve the map problem, and maybe those 2 guys could use Rick's last destination


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

guess it's a good thing that Rick doesn't wear his uniform any more. The holster might have tipped them off, but then he could have picked that up from anybody.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> guess it's a good thing that Rick doesn't wear his uniform any more. The holster might have tipped them off, but then he could have picked that up from anybody.


Of course, he flat-out told them that he was a cop early in the conversation...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

It would be cool if we find out that these guys were telling the truth and were just looking for help. Maybe they were the Rick and Glen of their group and we meet one of their pregnant wives. Just add another level of hopelessness


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bkc56 said:


> I don't understand why the bar scene had to escalate to a shootout. I can accept that the bad guys were looking for a place to stay/raid. I can also accept that they wanted THAT particular farm perhaps because it was already cleared of walkers (they wouldn't have know about the barn  ), is up-and-running, secure, and probably with supplies. But why risk a 2 vs 3 gun fight? Even if they'd won and killed everyone, they still wouldn't know where the farm is. Why not back off once it's clear no one was going to invite them for dinner, and try to follow them back to the farm? Perhaps they thought if they just killed the apparent leader (Rick) that the other two would be happy to invite them to come hang out at the farm (bring your friends)?


I realize they needed to have the shootout for plot purposes, but I didn't understand why Rick didn't just tell the bad guys, "Look, this guy has already demanded that me and my people leave his farm. There's no way he's going to let you and your crew come stay there, too."


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Test said:


> It would be cool if we find out that these guys were telling the truth and were just looking for help. Maybe they were the Rick and Glen of their group and we meet one of their pregnant wives. Just add another level of hopelessness


Their demeanor and mannerisms made it pretty clear that they were up to no good.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I realize they needed to have the shootout for plot purposes, but I didn't understand why Rick didn't just tell the bad guys, "Look, this guy has already demanded that me and my people leave his farm. There's no way he's going to let you and your crew come stay there, too."


in that situation....I just don't see it going down any other way. They weren't going to just take a "no" and part ways, and Rick knew that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> in that situation....I just don't see it going down any other way. They weren't going to just take a "no" and part ways, and Rick knew that.


Right, but Rick should have provided all the information and given them a chance to show it didn't matter to them before deciding it was necessary to shoot them.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Once Tony threatened, "How about if I take your farm and shoot all three of you in the head...", there was no mistaking the intentions. Tony got impatient with Dave's slow play to convince Rick to bring them to the farm and in the process set up a "kill or be killed" scenario. Tony gave them up. And again, let's not forget they moved to each side of Rick so that there was no escape. Dave then reached for his gun first...and quickly. The time for talking was over, and Rick had the last word.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> And again, let's not forget they moved to each side of Rick so that there was no escape. Dave then reached for his gun first...and quickly. The time for talking was over, and Rick had the last word.


This needs to be highlighted - Rick did not shoot w/o provocation. Dave went for his gun, but Rick was faster.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

SeanC said:


> Ugh, that was just eyerollingly stupid. She is really starting to get on my last nerve, I'm starting to root for her zombification.


If her hubby Rick is a Texas Ranger, and she winds up zombified, then she would become "Mrs. Walker Texas Ranger".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> Once Tony threatened, "How about if I take your farm and shoot all three of you in the head...", there was no mistaking the intentions. Tony got impatient with Dave's slow play to convince Rick to bring them to the farm and in the process set up a "kill or be killed" scenario. Tony gave them up. And again, let's not forget they moved to each side of Rick so that there was no escape. Dave then reached for his gun first...and quickly. The time for talking was over, and Rick had the last word.





DreadPirateRob said:


> This needs to be highlighted - Rick did not shoot w/o provocation. Dave went for his gun, but Rick was faster.


I realize that by the time Rick actually shot, he had no choice because Dave went for his gun and Tony had him flanked. But I didn't like that earlier in the conversation, when they were still talking about going back to the farm, Rick didn't explain that there were already tensions with the current set of intruders on the farm.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Rick didn't explain that there were already tensions with the current set of intruders on the farm.


Because it didn't matter - those guys don't care about that. They wanted to rape and pillage. They didn't want to form a merry band of survivors.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Because it didn't matter - those guys don't care about that. They wanted to rape and pillage. They didn't want to form a merry band of survivors.


Again, I understand it wouldn't have made a difference. The shooting was going to happen either way, because that's what the story demanded. But it wasn't as satisfying for me, because the conversation leading up to the shooting felt like the typical TV "situation" where neither party is providing all the necessary information, and everything would be solved if both would just explain themselves fully. Obviously, it wouldn't have had any bearing on the outcome in this instance, but the writing still felt stupid because of that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

getreal said:


> If her hubby Rick is a Texas Ranger, and she winds up zombified, then she would become "Mrs. Walker Texas Ranger".


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Again, I understand it wouldn't have made a difference. The shooting was going to happen either way, because that's what the story demanded. But it wasn't as satisfying for me, because the conversation leading up to the shooting felt like the typical TV "situation" where neither party is providing all the necessary information, and everything would be solved if both would just explain themselves fully. Obviously, it wouldn't have had any bearing on the outcome in this instance, but the writing still felt stupid because of that.


I disagree, because I think that Rick, et al., were right in being suspicious from the very get go about Dave and Tony - their demeanor, their open/obvious armament. They seemed dangerous. Remember, Rick is/was a cop, and probably pretty good at sniffing out when something is not quite right. Because of that, they were hesitant to give up too much info - notice that they never even confirmed that they were on a farm, but Dave deduced the fact from their silence. They understandably felt that the less info they gave up, the safer their friends/family were back at the farm.

Now, sure, if Dave seemed like a good guy from the outset you let him know the situation, but something about him made Rick's Spidey-sense tingle, and he would have been an idiot, IMO, to just lay his cards out and hope that Dave would just go on about his business. That's not the way their world works anymore.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Woudln't the government be able to create a robocop like suit that would be able to withstand biting from walkers. Then send out a few dozen of those robocop suited people to bash down all the walkers? Seems like an easy solution.


Then we'll just wind up with RoboZombies ... er ... RoboWalkers.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...the conversation leading up to the shooting felt like the typical TV "situation" where neither party is providing all the necessary information, and everything would be solved if both would just explain themselves fully.


I have to disagree here. Perhaps in a civilized world, with laws and societal rules -- but those conventions have gone out the window. Primal, survival instincts take over. Strangers can no longer be trusted to act as they would have in a normal society. They've seen the affects of a world gone horribly wrong on the people in their own group. Once these guys began pushing the situation and flashing their guns in the process, they couldn't be trusted.

Even when Dave said about his gun, "I took it off a cop." -- he said it with a bit of a smirk, to see if he was speaking with a lawless character like himself. When Rick immediately tells him, "I'm a cop." -- it closes off that door and begins to set in motion another angle.

Watch it again, that conversation between Rick and Dave is nothing more than two guys sizing each other up, only Rick does the smart thing and lets Dave do the talking, frustrating him at every turn and eventually, Tony blurts out their true intentions and shows their cards.

It's probably the best scene in the series thus far. It shows in one encounter just how dangerous the world outside of that farm has become. It shows that brainless walking dead are much less dangerous than the desperate living.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

CharlieW said:


> It shows that brainless walking dead are much less dangerous than the desperate living.


Or as the comic's creator Robert Kirkman has said, the title doesn't refer to the zombies.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought the conversation was really organic. At one point, I responded to the guy before Rick did and then Rick said exactly what I said.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the moment that Rick realized there would be no dealing with these guys is when the fat guy peed on the floor.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

What I cant really get my head around is the lack of military. How do these pockets of humans get as far as they have? Firepower, which the military has plenty of. I dont see how a base can get taken out so easily, yet a gang of RV travelers taking potshots with a few rifles can just go about the country. How is a farm more protected than a military base? Its not like the walkers are planning and plotting. If they cant take a farm, Im sure a military base is safe.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tgrim1 said:


> What I cant really get my head around is the lack of military. How do these pockets of humans get as far as they have? Firepower, which the military has plenty of. I dont see how a base can get taken out so easily, yet a gang of RV travelers taking potshots with a few rifles can just go about the country. How is a farm more protected than a military base? Its not like the walkers are planning and plotting. If they cant take a farm, Im sure a military base is safe.


It's not so much about whether the base is more protected than the farm. It has more to do with the fact that a military base is located in a populated area, and that means there are tens of thousands of walkers in that area, all converging on the military base where the human activity is. As you saw in the first season, when there are thousands coming at once, it's virtually impossible to stop them all. And as soon as the virus gets inside the base, which is inevitable, the walkers will be coming from both inside and out.

On the other hand, the farm is in the middle of nowhere, so there are only a few random walkers about, and it makes it relatively easy for the people on the farm to pick them off one by one.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bases probably get overrun before they realize. They are trying to let people in, and just let ONE sick person in by mistake and it could go downhill fast from there.

But yeah, you think a fort with even 6-10ft concrete WALLS alone would be enough right there to keep everything out forever.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Bases probably get overrun before they realize. They are trying to let people in, and just let ONE sick person in by mistake and it could go downhill fast from there.
> 
> *But yeah, you think a fort with even 6-10ft concrete WALLS alone would be enough right there to keep everything out forever.*


But that's not what today's military bases are. They're not designed to protect the inhabitants from an invasion. They're mostly surrounded by chain link fences and have multiple entrances with guard gates that are often nothing more than an arm that blocks the traffic lane.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> But that's not what today's military bases are. They're not designed to protect the inhabitants from an invasion. They're mostly surrounded by chain link fences and have multiple entrances with guard gates that are often nothing more than an arm that blocks the traffic lane.


Yeah, head to Fort Knox?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

tgrim1 said:


> What I cant really get my head around is the lack of military. How do these pockets of humans get as far as they have? Firepower, which the military has plenty of. I dont see how a base can get taken out so easily, yet a gang of RV travelers taking potshots with a few rifles can just go about the country. How is a farm more protected than a military base? Its not like the walkers are planning and plotting. If they cant take a farm, Im sure a military base is safe.


What you have to realize is that when things really start to go to hell -- the soldiers, the police, the firemen, the National Guard -- they're all people with families. Not unlike the people in the CDC, they abandoned their posts to go try and protect or at the very least go home to die with their families. This isn't a hurricane or an earthquake here -- we're talking about massive infection followed by dead bodies getting back up and seeking the nourishment of human flesh. When the sh*t got bad, people fled.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> Then we'll just wind up with RoboZombies ... er ... RoboWalkers.


...or Rob Zombie?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> ...or Rob Zombie?


Hey!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a lot of the same thoughts as everyone else:

*Loved the bar scene--didn't see the guy from True Blood getting killed AT ALL, very smart play by the writers there. I was also looking forward to him as the new big bad because he just seemed like a nafarious dude to me, and based just one that one scene it would have been great to watch him and Rick go back and forth the rest of the season. Rick was finally starting to realize that **** is bad (he even said as much to Hershel) and anyone with half a clue, especially someone who was a cop, could sense that Dave and Tony were gonna be a problem. It's not about if they're bad people or did they do anything so bad in that scene that warrants their death, it's about the fact that they made it clear that they have people they're desperate to get set up, and even after Rick said there's no room for them, he was still going. Anyone who's desperate will do desperate things, and since his wife, kid, unborn child, and friends are in that house, it's gonna be protected. Then of course the guy went for his gun. His own fault. I was feeling threated just watching that scene unfold--great job from all sides (acting, directing, writing, music, editing, art direction). 

*I'm genuinely floored that the same people who wrote the above sequence and some of the other great stuff we've seen on this show could be responsible for crafting one of the dumbest scenarios I think I"ve ever seen on TV, which is Lori going after Rick. Everything about it from the set up, to her method, to her going alone, was horribly done. Hershels daughter goes into shock, so Rick goes to get him back. Then she decides to go into a town she's not familiar with, by herself, to do what, tell him to hurry up??? He went for that exact reason, what they hell did she think he was doing? She tells no one, brings a freaking map, and then causes an accident that will no doubt propel much of the story for the next few weeks at least. 

I have a REALLY hard time getting into a storyline whose genesis is rooted in completely illogical writing, so I'm afraid... Everything that happens as a result of that sequence, to me, will have spurned from bad writing and that will definitely take me out of the show. It just amazes me how such smart people can be like "yeah this definitely makes sense!" 

I think some of the stuff people complain about, like the occasional "slowness" or lack of zombies, or the characters doing ridiculous things in order to move the story forward, might just be inherent in an on going series based around a zombie apocalypse. It's a concept that's worked for movies for decades but when you're doing a series there's only so much you can do every single week, and then people complain. I personally never minded the slower eps because they always have a part to play in the overall story. But the whole "characters doing things for tension's sake" bugs me. 

It's the same thing with Dale magically knowing that Shane killed Otis. That entire thing seems pulled out of thin air to me just simply because it works for their mutual hate dynamic. There's just no way he could know, with that level of accuracy, that Shane left Otis to die so he could get away. It just worked for the tension. 

Speaking of Shane, oh my god do I hate that dude on 100 levels. I don't know what it is, if it's the actor or the way the character is played or what, but I despise that guy. I hope is arc is building to a massive, drawn out death scene. I want him and Rick's wife to get murdered in every episode from now one. Actually I don't even want that--if they just both weren't there anymore that'd be fine.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

getreal said:


> Then we'll just wind up with RoboZombies ... er ... RoboWalkers.


There's a book about giant robot like machines and their zombie pilots. I think it's called Dead Metal or something.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

tgrim1 said:


> What I cant really get my head around is the lack of military. How do these pockets of humans get as far as they have? Firepower, which the military has plenty of. I dont see how a base can get taken out so easily, yet a gang of RV travelers taking potshots with a few rifles can just go about the country. How is a farm more protected than a military base? Its not like the walkers are planning and plotting. If they cant take a farm, Im sure a military base is safe.


You should read World War Z. MAJOR SPOILER FOR THE BOOK


Spoiler



The Battle of Yonkers is an eye opener, it shows how by sheer force of numbers the military falls to the zombies. You will run out of bullets before the zombies stop.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I like how Dale believes Shane killed Otis and used him as bait. We, the viewers, assume the same, mostly because we saw it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> It's the same thing with Dale magically knowing that Shane killed Otis. That entire thing seems pulled out of thin air to me just simply because it works for their mutual hate dynamic. There's just no way he could know, with that level of accuracy, that Shane left Otis to die so he could get away. It just worked for the tension.


Dale suspected something going on from the second Shane got back and told his story. Dale was all over him asking him questions about the events that took place. Not a big leap to what happened this ep.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> Woudln't the government be able to create a robocop like suit that would be able to withstand biting from walkers. Then send out a few dozen of those robocop suited people to bash down all the walkers? Seems like an easy solution.





Spoiler



In the comics, our survivors find riot gear to wear, which pads them so they can't be bitten.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

CharlieW said:


> I have to disagree here. Perhaps in a civilized world, with laws and societal rules -- but those conventions have gone out the window. Primal, survival instincts take over. Strangers can no longer be trusted to act as they would have in a normal society. They've seen the affects of a world gone horribly wrong on the people in their own group. Once these guys began pushing the situation and flashing their guns in the process, they couldn't be trusted.
> 
> Even when Dave said about his gun, "I took it off a cop." -- he said it with a bit of a smirk, to see if he was speaking with a lawless character like himself. When Rick immediately tells him, "I'm a cop." -- it closes off that door and begins to set in motion another angle.
> 
> ...


It was by far the best moment of the series for me as of yet. The nature of the conversation, the cat and mouse aspect of it was like watching a game of poker with words. It was absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I've seen so many zombie movies, trying to remember. Or was that the one where the zombies walked under water to get to them?
> 
> On another note, in any zombie movie/show it would be interesting if they talk about the rest of the world. If it started in North America, how if at all possible would it spread to the rest of the world. Would Australia be the safest place? Hawaii?


Dawn of the Dead (2004) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_of_the_Dead_(2004_film)

Dawn of the Dead (1978) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_of_the_Dead

1978 is considered the classic but I prefer 2004.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Dawn of the Dead (2004) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_of_the_Dead_(2004_film)
> 
> Dawn of the Dead (1978) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_of_the_Dead
> 
> 1978 is considered the classic but I prefer 2004.


I've seen them both, but was it that they walked under water to get to them? That's what I'm trying to remember.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I've seen them both, but was it that they walked under water to get to them? That's what I'm trying to remember.


Maybe you missed it, Mike.

I answered your question back here about the zombies walking under water.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8948505#post8948505


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieW said:


> Maybe you missed it, Mike.
> 
> I answered your question back here about the zombies walking under water.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8948505#post8948505


But you didn't answer my question about the origonal post  What about the island that didn't work out well? (spoiler if you want)



Bob Coxner said:


> An island didn't work out well in Dawn of the Dead (2004 version). That remains my #1 favorite zombie movie/tv show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Dale suspected something going on from the second Shane got back and told his story. Dale was all over him asking him questions about the events that took place. Not a big leap to what happened this ep.


Exactly...Dale's been suspicious all along.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> It was by far the best moment of the series for me as of yet. The nature of the conversation, the cat and mouse aspect of it was like watching a game of poker with words. It was absolutely spectacular.


Watching Rick's stone cold glare at Dave (?) and how he didn't flinch when asked certain questions was golden...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Dave Navarro was pretty spot on in Talking Dead. Asked many of the same questions and had many of the same gripes as have been posted here.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Zevida said:


> I thought the conversation was really organic. At one point, I responded to the guy before Rick did and then Rick said exactly what I said.


 I thought I saw you in the bar in that scene!  

I liked what Rick did and it looks like Herschel understood too, which shows him realizing what the world has come to.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

So if they are indeed all infected already and dumb-dumb's baby (lori's) dies in that crash will it turn into a zombie and eat her from the inside out (i hope i hope i hope).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree with everybody's disagreement of DevdogAZ


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

NJChris said:


> So if they are indeed all infected already and dumb-dumb's baby (lori's) dies in that crash will it turn into a zombie and eat her from the inside out (i hope i hope i hope).


That would be pretty hard without any teeth. 

Anyway... I'm rooting for the zombie she hit with the car to crawl back and get her.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Bases probably get overrun before they realize. They are trying to let people in, and just let ONE sick person in by mistake and it could go downhill fast from there.
> 
> But yeah, you think a fort with even 6-10ft concrete WALLS alone would be enough right there to keep everything out forever.


A supermax prison is where they need to go. That would keep the walkers out (assuming the prisoners are gone and not walkers).



fmowry said:


> Dave Navarro was pretty spot on in Talking Dead. Asked many of the same questions and had many of the same gripes as have been posted here.


I liked when he sarcastically said about what's-her-name with the fever "Yeah, that's what we need, another story line where someone is bed-ridden for several episodes!"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I have a REALLY hard time getting into a storyline whose genesis is rooted in completely illogical writing, so I'm afraid... Everything that happens as a result of that sequence, to me, will have spurned from bad writing and that will definitely take me out of the show. It just amazes me how such smart people can be like "yeah this definitely makes sense!"


I agree with much of what you said. One way to redeem this scene would be to have Lori die. Seriously. Kill off a major character. It validates her stupidity (do something stupid in this new world, you die), and it also lets us as viewers know that nobody is safe, there are no sacred actors.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I agree with everybody's disagreement of DevdogAZ


Clearly I'm the only one who was bothered by that, but it doesn't change the fact that it bothered me. But it's not important enough to keep talking about. I agree the scene was intense and had its desired effect.


fmowry said:


> Dave Navarro was pretty spot on in Talking Dead. Asked many of the same questions and had many of the same gripes as have been posted here.


I haven't gotten a chance to watch it yet. Did he ask Mazarra WTF they were thinking by having Lori go after Rick to tell Rick to do what he was already doing?


jradosh said:


> Anyway... I'm rooting for the zombie she hit with the car to crawl back and get her.





Spoiler



If you saw the previews for next week, that's exactly what will happen. I doubt it will actually get her, but it will definitely try.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Dave Navarro was pretty spot on in Talking Dead. Asked many of the same questions and had many of the same gripes as have been posted here.


I give him credit for bringing up the "Carl recovering / search for Sophia / farm story" slowing things down (which it has), but each time he pleaded with Glen Mazzara for more zombies, more zombies, more zombies -- it reminded me of the people who used to watch _The Sopranos_ and complain about episodes when there wasn't enough killing. The walkers are the reason the characters have been put into this situation, but Kirkman's vision is a whole lot more than an hour of zombie kill after zombie kill. Mazzara placated him by telling him that things will pick up over the next five episodes, but I had the feeling that he was also holding back from telling Navarro that perhaps this isn't the show that he thinks he's watching.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markz said:


> ....Here is an interview with writer Robert Kirkman about this episode and the upcoming season:
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/12/w...usiello+Files)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


I love his last statement - _*"...the third season is going to be insane."*_


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> It's the same thing with Dale magically knowing that Shane killed Otis. That entire thing seems pulled out of thin air to me just simply because it works for their mutual hate dynamic. There's just no way he could know, with that level of accuracy, that Shane left Otis to die so he could get away. It just worked for the tension.


When Dale made the accusation, I too was left wondering how the hell did he get to that conclusion? Yes he's right, but too right for not knowing the truth. What has set Dale on this quest to prove Dale's, oh yeah, Shane and blondie shared some afternoon delight.
I agree with Shane's opinions about the zombies in the barn, and the diminishing returns on the search for Sophia. I strongly disagree with Dale's lame brain idea to hide the guns in the woods. Shane might be a "bad" guy who I wouldn't mind see being eaten/shot, but Dale is even more annoying.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Anyway... I'm rooting for the zombie she hit with the car to crawl back and get her.


I'm just hoping we don't have an entire episode that's essentially a remake of Cujo, substituting in the zombie for the rabid dog. If he show goes there, I hope it is just for a scene and not for a whole episode.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> I give him credit for bringing up the "Carl recovering / search for Sophia / farm story" slowing things down (which it has), but each time he pleaded with Glen Mazzara for more zombies, more zombies, more zombies -- it reminded me of the people who used to watch _The Sopranos_ and complain about episodes when there wasn't enough killing. The walkers are the reason the characters have been put into this situation, but Kirkman's vision is a whole lot more than an hour of zombie kill after zombie kill. Mazzara placated him by telling him that things will pick up over the next five episodes, but I had the feeling that he was also holding back from telling Navarro that perhaps this isn't the show that he thinks he's watching.


The thing is, the "thing that slowed things down" lasted all 6 episodes prior to Nebraska, and absolutely did suck compared to S1 which incidentally, had more zombie killing. It became a soap opera on a farm, not how people reacted to a crappy situation. And the majority of the complaints here were about that, and the positive comments revolved around killing zombies, whether it was Shane shooting the fat guy while being chased by zombies, or the hidden zombies in the barn and how the group handled them, vs how Herschel wanted to handle them.

Not to mention the shows producers certainly pride themselves in the makeup and detail of the zombies which has been a focus of previous Talking Dead episodes.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

fmowry said:


> The thing is, the "thing that slowed things down" lasted all 6 episodes prior to Nebraska, and absolutely did suck compared to S1 which incidentally, had more zombie killing.


Zombie killing will always be a part of the show, it's the world they live in. It was absolutely necessary to establish that world. The zombies are what brought all of us here in the first place to watch the show. No zombies, no show.

As far as the first half of Season Two being slow, there are some who felt that the group stayed on that hill on the outskirts of Atlanta in Season One for too long. Saying that the first half of Season 2 "sucked compared to S1" is being overly harsh. Kirkman wants to tell his story, he wants you to have enough set-up so that when certain characters do certain things, there's reasoning. That being said, I think he has learned that he's not going to be able to draw things out on TV for as long as he can in the comic series. He has to keep things moving.



fmowry said:


> It became a soap opera on a farm, not how people reacted to a crappy situation. And the majority of the complaints here were about that, and the positive comments revolved around killing zombies, whether it was Shane shooting the fat guy while being chased by zombies, or the hidden zombies in the barn and how the group handled them, vs how Herschel wanted to handle them.


The Lori pregnancy story, Shane's increasingly erratic and frightening behavior, the establishing of the relationship between Glenn and Maggie, the changes in Carl and his training to use a gun. The reluctance and naivete of Hershel to understand that the walkers in the barn are no longer his family. Andrea becoming exceptional at handling a gun --- these are all characteristics Kirkman needs to establish. In between zombie killing, he's trying to get you to understand and care about the characters. Like it or not, this show is a character study. I know that's going to infuriate some, it may even lead to the eventual death of the show. Listen, we all love a good zombie massacre, but if the show turns into wall-to-wall zombie killing, it'll get just as boring as people sitting around their RV talking about their feelings. The walkers need to feel like a random, but ever-present threat. Kirkman's trying to tell a story, establish characters and create a world. As a huge fan of the comics, I trust him and his writers to learn the right balance for TV audiences.



fmowry said:


> Not to mention the shows producers certainly pride themselves in the makeup and detail of the zombies which has been a focus of previous Talking Dead episodes.


This is truly the fun part of the show. The make-up and walker creations have been nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As an aside to all this debate I keep seeing them on the farm and thinking...it would be awesome if they had a helicopter. I would love to see an overhead of what is happening.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah, head to Fort Knox?


There should be plenty of room there--I'm sure all the gold is gone. 



mwhip said:


> As an aside to all this debate I keep seeing them on the farm and thinking...it would be awesome if they had a helicopter. I would love to see an overhead of what is happening.


It would be cool to get some info from the outside world--maybe the guy Rick was talking to on the short wave?

Most of the character development is ok, but the acting or the writing--something is lacking. This is no Lost from the character development point of view.  I'm really not getting into the romance with Glenn at all. Still it was a good ep.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Most of the character development is ok, but the acting or the writing--something is lacking. This is no Lost from the character development point of view.  I'm really not getting into the romance with Glenn at all. Still it was a good ep.


I think the split-season has hurt them. There's really been no flow.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CharlieW said:


> I think the split-season has hurt them. There's really been no flow.


They've admitted as much...


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> But you didn't answer my question about the origonal post  What about the island that didn't work out well? (spoiler if you want)


Spoiler for the ending of the 2004 film:


Spoiler



The movie ends with the survivors heading to safety on a boat. The credits roll over footage taken from the camcorder they found on the boat. The survivors run low (or out?) of supplies, but finally make it to an island. As they disembark, a swarm of zombies already on the island immediately rushes them, and the camera falls to the ground as they run; we never see if they make it.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> They've admitted as much...


Here's hoping that the 16 episode Season 3 runs straight through.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Fassade said:


> Spoiler for the ending of the 2004 film:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmmm I don't remember that ending, have to rewatch that movie I guess 

Thanks


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Fassade said:


> Spoiler for the ending of the 2004 film:
> * SPOILER *


Interesting ending. Would have been better if...



Spoiler



...the supplies ran so low that they had to resort to cannibalism. The irony would be delicious.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Aside from the bar scene and the car crash, this episode felt a lot like the first part of the season: a whole lot of time wasted on nothing. Characters talking about nothing. Characters arguing about nothing. Shots of characters doing nothing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> Interesting ending. Would have been better if...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord of the Flies?....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ElJay said:


> Aside from the bar scene and the car crash, this episode felt a lot like the first part of the season: a whole lot of time wasted on nothing. Characters talking about nothing. Characters arguing about nothing. Shots of characters doing nothing.


 Couldn't disagree more...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Is there any place to watch the Talking Dead if I missed it? I've caught up in the whole series to date during the break, so this was my first chance to watch and record and I forgot.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Aside from the bar scene and the car crash, this episode felt a lot like the first part of the season: a whole lot of time wasted on nothing. Characters talking about nothing. Characters arguing about nothing. Shots of characters doing nothing.


I'm not sure that _Walking Dead_ is for you. It is not, and will never be, a zombie-based action show. If the dialog in this episode seemed to be "talking about nothing" and "arguing about nothing" then maybe this isn't the show you were hoping for.

Although, according to comments made on the Talking Dead,


Spoiler



the rest of the season is supposed to be much more action-packed.


Still, though, the point of the show is the human reaction to an apocalypse... not how many zombies they can kill.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

The problem is they're stretching the story of human reaction to an apocalypse from what could be covered well in 4 episodes to 12 episodes worth of TV. If you're going for %66 filler, make it zombie killing filler.

Breaking Bad isn't simply about a meth cook. That's only %10 of the story. But the other %90 doesn't put me to sleep.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Breaking Bad isn't simply about a meth cook. That's only %10 of the story. But the other %90 doesn't put me to sleep.


Comparing TV shows to Breaking Bad is going to leave you disappointed with most of your other TV viewing.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, let's face it. There's only so much you can do with "run from/kill/don't become zombies". If this story wasn't wrapped around a soap opera, there'd be a drastically shorter shelf life.

Personally, I don't care whether there's an apocolyptic zombie battle every week or not. I'm more interested in the characters and the social and survival challenges. For me, a little bit of gore goes a long way.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Hmmm I don't remember that ending, have to rewatch that movie I guess
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure you're thinking of Land of the Dead with John Leguziamo


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Zevida said:


> Is there any place to watch the Talking Dead if I missed it? I've caught up in the whole series to date during the break, so this was my first chance to watch and record and I forgot.


I missed the Talking Dead ep for this episode also, so I searched around online and found it. It was Graboid something where I found it.

FYI - While they air the WD episodes numerous times, they only air the TD episodes like twice. I had forgotten that, hence my having forgotten to record it. Back on track now.  I love Talking Dead as much as Walking Dead. Chris Hardwick is a hoot, and I love that he always has guests from the show with lots of background info.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I'm sure you're thinking of Land of the Dead with John Leguziamo


The ending (as described in the spoiler tags) was, in fact, from the remake of "Dawn of the Dead". However it did _not_ feature zombies walking underwater. Another Romero flick ("Diary of the Dead") featured


Spoiler



zombies being kept in a swimming pool


 and "Land of the Dead" had


Spoiler



the zombies walking underwater


 if I recall correctly.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like I need to rewatch all of those, haven't seen them in years.

Although I have Diary of the Dead, not sure if I have seen it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jradosh said:


> and "Land of the Dead" had
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ya, that's the question I was answering. I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So what is everybody's opinions on what our Survivors should do now?

If it was me, I'd do everything I could to make Hershel happy and stay on that farm. I'd rather deal with the known than the unknown. But I'd also make sure I was an assett to Hershel and his family and they'd want me there.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So what is everybody's opinions on what our Survivors should do now?
> 
> If it was me, I'd do everything I could to make Hershel happy and stay on that farm. I'd rather deal with the known than the unknown. But I'd also make sure I was an assett to Hershel and his family and they'd want me there.


Kill zombies.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Well, let's face it. There's only so much you can do with "run from/kill/don't become zombies". If this story wasn't wrapped around a soap opera, there'd be a drastically shorter shelf life.
> 
> Personally, I don't care whether there's an apocolyptic zombie battle every week or not. I'm more interested in the characters and the social and survival challenges. For me, a little bit of gore goes a long way.


I thought you could only do so much with "search for a missing girl" and "who's the baby daddy" but they seemed to drag those out uninterestingly for 6 episodes.

If they were going to wrap the story around a soap opera they could have at least had a hotter lead lady and given us some shower/nighty scenes or something. Not one who most people are hoping died in a ridiculous car crash


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

The more you post fmowry, the more it becomes apparent that this isn't the kind of show for you  You aren't getting what you want from it, so why would you continue to watch?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> The more you post fmowry, the more it becomes apparent that this isn't the kind of show for you  You aren't getting what you want from it, so why would you continue to watch?


I agree with him. I like the show, but it could be better...more like the first season. ...and really his complaints are things that the show knows and admits to.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

TiVotion said:


> Personally, I don't care whether there's an apocolyptic zombie battle every week or not. I'm more interested in the characters and the social and survival challenges. For me, a little bit of gore goes a long way.


Exactly! It's about how the humans interact and that's what I enjoy.

Cheryl


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> So what is everybody's opinions on what our Survivors should do now?
> 
> If it was me, I'd do everything I could to make Hershel happy and stay on that farm. I'd rather deal with the known than the unknown. But I'd also make sure I was an assett to Hershel and his family and they'd want me there.


If I were them, yeah farm for sure!! Less time out on the open road the better. As long as you have food/water, stay put.

As a view, keep on moving 

Just try and find Burt Gummer from Tremors and be good for ammo too


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> If I were them, yeah farm for sure!! Less time out on the open road the better. As long as you have food/water, stay put.
> 
> As a view, keep on moving
> 
> Just try and find Burt Gummer from Tremors and be good for ammo too


Yeah, I agree with you that as a viewer I do wan't them to move on....but the writers are going to have to come up with a pretty reason for them to have to leave the farm.


----------



## Mike Wells (Mar 9, 2000)

Loved this episode, especially the bar scene. I do hope they get moving, though.

A few comments from the thread...



MikeMar said:


> I've seen so many zombie movies, trying to remember. Or was that the one where the zombies walked under water to get to them?
> 
> On another note, in any zombie movie/show it would be interesting if they talk about the rest of the world. If it started in North America, how if at all possible would it spread to the rest of the world. Would Australia be the safest place? Hawaii?





Zevida said:


> Aren't you going to read _World War Z_ soon? If so, all your questions will be answered about how the zombie virus spreads, why it crosses continents and why ships and islands are not safe havens. It is very informative. :up:


What Zevida said. While these are technically different zombie universes, it seems they both play by the same rules. World War Z is written to tell the story with lots of details, documentary style, of a zombie outbreak. How the outbreak spreads, under water zombies, etc. I'm going to read the book again this summer, and I have high hopes for the movie. (though I expect to be disappointed.)



CharlieW said:


> It's probably the best scene in the series thus far. It shows in one encounter just how dangerous the world outside of that farm has become. *It shows that brainless walking dead are much less dangerous than the desperate living.*


*

The key to the series, right there.



jradosh said:



The ending (as described in the spoiler tags) was, in fact, from the remake of "Dawn of the Dead". However it did not feature zombies walking underwater. Another Romero flick ("Diary of the Dead") featured


Spoiler



zombies being kept in a swimming pool


 and "Land of the Dead" had


Spoiler



the zombies walking underwater


 if I recall correctly.

Click to expand...

World War Z discusses this as well.


Spoiler



The initial infection of "patient 0" comes from a bite from something underwater. They also have swarms of underwater zombies which are a big threat, both in spreading the infection and iirc for years later once the zombies on land are mopped up the underwater swarms still pop up. Since zombies are dead, they have no need for oxygen and water should be no problem.


*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> I agree with him. I like the show, but it could be better...more like the first season. ...and really his complaints are things that the show knows and admits to.


BS....The show's writers/producers are admitting no such thing.

Having nighty/shower scenes would be ridiculous for a show like this....unless you're a 15 year old boy....


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> BS....The show's writers/producers are admitting no such thing.
> 
> Having nighty/shower scenes would be ridiculous for a show like this....


Ok, settle down - you pinched off the only part of his post that I wasn't talking about.

Budget constraints forced less zombie-time and therefore less action. I thought that fact was old-hat, or am I thinking of New Girl?


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah, head to Fort Knox?





Spoiler



Actually in the comics Ricks house is just north of Lexington,KY which isnt that far from Fort Knox


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I'm not sure that _Walking Dead_ is for you. It is not, and will never be, a zombie-based action show. If the dialog in this episode seemed to be "talking about nothing" and "arguing about nothing" then maybe this isn't the show you were hoping for.


I enjoyed season 1 quite a bit. This season has been a bore, and the almost complete focus on the farm setting has given it an incredibly low budget feel as well. Cut half the cast and do something interesting.

As far as I can see, the show currently offers no overall arc that they're working towards. Most episodes don't even offer an entertaining "mystery of the week."

I find no joy in watching these thin characters have the same pretentious, poorly-written arguments with each other week after week. And that's all this show is now, with maybe a random zombie attack thrown in if we're lucky.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just read this article. Most amusing.

http://www.expressandstar.com/enter...2012/02/12/lincoln-uses-in-us-accent-off-set/



> The British actor has found major success as police sheriff Rick Grimes in the modern-day zombie series set in America's Deep South.
> 
> The 38-year-old has decamped his wife and two young children to nearby Atlanta and, from the moment he sets foot off the plane to when he flies back to Britain for his breaks, talks in an American accent.
> 
> Andrew said his wife thinks he's "an idiot" for staying in accent for so long.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I enjoyed season 1 quite a bit. This season has been a bore, and the almost complete focus on the farm setting has given it an incredibly low budget feel as well. Cut half the cast and do something interesting.
> 
> As far as I can see, the show currently offers no overall arc that they're working towards. Most episodes don't even offer an entertaining "mystery of the week."
> 
> I find no joy in watching these thin characters have the same pretentious, poorly-written arguments with each other week after week. And that's all this show is now, with maybe a random zombie attack thrown in if we're lucky.


well said.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> So what is everybody's opinions on what our Survivors should do now?
> 
> If it was me, I'd do everything I could to make Hershel happy and stay on that farm. I'd rather deal with the known than the unknown. But I'd also make sure I was an assett to Hershel and his family and they'd want me there.


It seems like one main reason they (at least Rick & fam) wanted to stick around was about the baby. I can't help but wonder if her accident is going to cause the loss of said baby, so maybe that would change the complexion of their plans.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Except for Rick's wife doing something beyond stupid/annoying I thought it was a great ep.


Rick's wife didn't do anything stupid. The writers did some incredibly lazy writing.

First she is trying to talk Rick out of going to get Hershel because it's dangerous. Then all of a sudden she goes off on her own to get Hershel when two people were already getting him was only written in to get her in an accident and in danger and probably lose the baby and create drama for next week.

As for those that want more Zombies, I think the zombies are boring, I can kill zombies all day on Xbox. It's how the characters deal with this apocalypse and the threat of zombies that interests me.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I stil enjoy the show in spite of the relative lack of zombie action this season. Did anyone else notice that in the last Talking Dead episode when they showed the countdown of the dead (and undead)from that episode that the walker that Lori ran over was conspicuously *not* among the roll call?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jim_TV said:


> ....Did anyone else notice that in the last Talking Dead episode when they showed the countdown of the dead (and undead)from that episode that the walker that Lori ran over was conspicuously *not* among the roll call?


I think it was obvious he's not dead; don't you have to shoot them in the head to kill them?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I think it was obvious he's not dead; don't you have to shoot them in the head to kill them?


Not dead?

I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not dead?
> 
> I do not think that word means what you think it means.


hahaha....you got me....he's not....undead?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> The more you post fmowry, the more it becomes apparent that this isn't the kind of show for you  You aren't getting what you want from it, so why would you continue to watch?


You are right. I want a show like the first season which was more in tune with the original concept. Not the crap that was the last 6 episodes. Again, this episode was good because it wasn't drawing out a poor part of the story which was poorly written, poorly acted, and a bore.

During discussions for the previously 6 episodes, more people were complaining that the story wasn't moving along, the writers were dragging out boring subplots that didn't even reflect the groups struggles, and that the show as a whole was missing the majority of what made the first season good.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> BS....The show's writers/producers are admitting no such thing.
> 
> Having nighty/shower scenes would be ridiculous for a show like this....unless you're a 15 year old boy....


Or someone who thinks this show has taken a turn for the suck compared to the first season.

And that part was a joke, but I know you lack a sense of humor.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Whether we fall on the side of "more zombie action" or "character analysis and development", I think there's one thing we all share as a common view and can agree upon...


"GET 'EM OFF THE DAMN FARM TONIGHT, WILLYA?"


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm done with the farm. One of the best parts of a zombie show is how do they get along in the apocalyptic situation. Where do they get food, power, etc. At the farm all that is just taken for granted. Their supplies can't be endless. Also few places are that isolated. Good to finally bring in some random bad guys who are always in these kinds of shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> hahaha....you got me....he's not....undead?


Redead?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Redead?


Deanimated? When the living die and come back to life, they are reanimated, so... shooting them in the head deanimates them.

But as for other threads... I'm one who doesn't really care about the zombie killing. As mentioned earlier in the thread, The Walking Dead doesn't refer to the zombies, it refers to the surviving humans. I think in this episode, the conversation between Rick and Herschel in the bar illustrates this perfectly. Herschel and Rick are two people without hope, going through motions simply to survive and carry on, emotionally dead.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

CharlieW said:


> Whether we fall on the side of "more zombie action" or "character analysis and development", I think there's one thing we all share as a common view and can agree upon...
> 
> "GET 'EM OFF THE DAMN FARM TONIGHT, WILLYA?"





stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I'm done with the farm. One of the best parts of a zombie show is how do they get along in the apocalyptic situation. Where do they get food, power, etc. At the farm all that is just taken for granted. Their supplies can't be endless. Also few places are that isolated. Good to finally bring in some random bad guys who are always in these kinds of shows.


For real. That episode really sucked until the guys went to the bar. The zombie stuff is the only thing that holds the "drama" side of it together. By itself, the "drama" writing really sucks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tgrim1 said:


> For real. That episode really sucked until the guys went to the bar. The zombie stuff is the only thing that holds the "drama" side of it together. By itself, the "drama" writing really sucks.


Although the stuff in the bar had nothing to do with zombies. And that was pretty dang dramatic!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Johnny Dancing said:


> It's how the characters deal with this apocalypse and the threat of zombies that interests me.


The farm setting the story has been glued to for this season doesn't provide any of this. The zombies can't find it, unless Otis or somebody else drags them there. The only apocalyptic problems are an incredibly unbelievable inability for the Hershel group and the Sheriff Grimes group to coexist peacefully, caused mostly by outbursts from this idiotic Shane character.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

If you watched the Talking Dead you will know that Show Runner change was effective as of this episode and things are about change. So lets see if he has listened to all of the complaints.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What did the guys in the bar say their name for "walkers" was? I couldn't understand what they said before "he went to college".


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

tiams said:


> What did the guys in the bar say their name for "walkers" was? I couldn't understand what they said before "he went to college".


Lamebrains.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I just read this article. Most amusing.
> 
> http://www.expressandstar.com/enter...2012/02/12/lincoln-uses-in-us-accent-off-set/The British actor has found major success as police sheriff Rick Grimes in the modern-day zombie series set in Americas Deep South.
> 
> ...


He was not speaking in a fake American accent when he was on David Letterman the other night. I suppose that is because they are done filming.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

zalusky said:


> If you watched the Talking Dead you will know that Show Runner change was effective as of this episode and things are about change. So lets see if he has listened to all of the complaints.


If Laurie dies a gruesome and violent death, we'll have our answer!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

tiams said:


> He was not speaking in a fake American accent when he was on David Letterman the other night. I suppose that is because they are done filming.


One of the greatest parts of that interview was when he told Letterman what his daughters told the teacher he does for a living:

"my daddy kills zombies".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I had no idea he was Brittish! Can someone link me to that video?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I had no idea he was Brittish! Can someone link me to that video?


It took me a couple episodes of Strike Back (first BBC season) to get past his accent.

phox


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

He was in Strike Back? I've only seen an episode or two of whatever is airing right now on Cinemax. I didn't know what it was and still am not sure WTF I was watching. LOL


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> hahaha....you got me....he's not....undead?


Mostly dead?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> He was in Strike Back? I've only seen an episode or two of whatever is airing right now on Cinemax. I didn't know what it was and still am not sure WTF I was watching. LOL


Cinemax took over and produced Season 2.

I'm guessing Walking Dead was the reason he left Strike Back after Season 1.

phox


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Gotcha. Now to go find that video so I can hear his accent.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

He was also in _Love, Actually_, playing the best friend guy who was in love with Kiera Knightley.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> He was also in _Love, Actually_, playing the best friend guy who was in love with Kiera Knightley.


Yeah I've checked his IMDB and I haven't seen anything he's been in prior to this.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, I just started season 2 and notice the writing has taken a decline. Very lazy. They need Mrs. Cop to go get in trouble so they decide she should go after her husband to tell her that the sick person is sick. Huh? They already knew that. They were after Hershel. That made no sense!

And they she wasn't going nearly fast enough to ramp her car. Especially after slamming on the brakes when she hit the walker.

Bad, lazy writing. I hope it's not this way all season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You realize Nebraska is Episode 8 of Season 2?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Wow, I just started season 2 and notice the writing has taken a decline. Very lazy. They need Mrs. Cop to go get in trouble so they decide she should go after her husband to tell her that the sick person is sick. Huh? They already knew that. They were after Hershel. That made no sense!
> 
> And they she wasn't going nearly fast enough to ramp her car. Especially after slamming on the brakes when she hit the walker.
> 
> Bad, lazy writing. I hope it's not this way all season.


She's pregnant... In my experience a pregnant woman can make some really strange decisions.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Perhaps Kirkman is pregnant too, then.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You realize Nebraska is Episode 8 of Season 2?


I didn't remember when I posted. I hate mid season breaks.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I didn't remember when I posted. I hate mid season breaks.


Stick with it Indy, it gets (is getting) much better!


----------

